# 6 feet long two-man saw restoration (and testing it felling a tree)



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

Some time ago I went shopping for antique tools and I found this beautiful two-man saw.
I always wanted to fell a tree the old fashioned way. And this was the perfect occasion.

After restoring the blade I made new handles with juniper wood, and a case to carry the saw without damaging everything.
And finally, I fell a tree and cut it with the help of a friend.




Don't forget to enable subtitles to read my commentary.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Buildit said:


> Some time ago I went shopping for antique tools and I found this beautiful two-man saw.
> I always wanted to fell a tree the old fashioned way. And this was the perfect occasion.
> 
> After restoring the blade I made new handles with juniper wood, and a case to carry the saw without damaging everything.
> ...


Very much enjoyed, remember assisting axe felling of tree when in the scouts. Doe a two man saw cut on both strokes?
Johnep34


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

johnep said:


> Very much enjoyed, remember assisting axe felling of tree when in the scouts. Doe a two man saw cut on both strokes?
> Johnep34


I'm very glad you enjoyed it.
It does cut on both strokes, the triangular teeth are sharp on both sides and I suppose this make sense because the saw is used only for cross-cut. I also hope to find someday, at some antique shop, a saw with this kind of profile...








I've never used one, but seems to be even more aggressive.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

johnep said:


> Very much enjoyed, remember assisting axe felling of tree when in the scouts. [...] Johnep34


I was a teen, helping the adults prepare a Boy Scout camp for summer. They were cutting some marked trees down with a chainsaw, and I asked permission to cut one down with a long-handled axe, just for the experience. They laughed and saved one of the skinniest trees for me. It took hours. I got a lot of blisters on my hands, even though I wore gloves. It was more work than I ever imagined ... and no, I don't remember whether the axe had been properly sharpened. At the time, I didn't know enough to check it.


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I was a teen, helping the adults prepare a Boy Scout camp for summer. They were cutting some marked trees down with a chainsaw, and I asked permission to cut one down with a long-handled axe, just for the experience. They laughed and saved one of the skinniest trees for me. It took hours. I got a lot of blisters on my hands, even though I wore gloves. It was more work than I ever imagined ... and no, I don't remember whether the axe had been properly sharpened. At the time, I didn't know enough to check it.


It's awesome to hear stories of other people fascinated by tree chopping.
I don't know why, but it somehow feels the right way to fell a tree 😄.
I have to admit I went the easy route, pine seemed very easy to chop. My axe was not the perfect one as far as shape goes, but it was well sharpened. I imagine hardwood is way harder to cut, and probably is best cut with a saw rather than an axe. Anyway it has been an awesome experience for me. I will surely do it again, if I have the occasion (it doesn't happen every day, at least to me, that someone you know has a dangerous tree that needs to be taken down and his willing to let you fell it with an axe)


----------

